# Javasimulatoren für Siemenshndys



## Grünspan (6. Nov 2009)

Kennt jemand Javasimulatoren für Siemenshandys? Und zwar solche, die in Eclipse einsetzbar sind. 
Dr. Google hat mir bislang nicht weiter geholfen. Aber vielleicht könnt Ihr es.
;-)


----------



## frapo (6. Nov 2009)

Ich habe mal bei google statt ''Simulator'' das Wort ''Emulator'' eingegeben. Vielleicht hilft dir beispielseise dieser link schon? SDKs und Emulatoren von Siemens | Tutorials | Java 2 ME & Bluetooth Programmierung 

Gruß
frapo


----------



## Grünspan (8. Nov 2009)

Da sind aber keine Eclipse-Plugins zum Download.
Kennt jemand welche?
???


----------



## The_S (9. Nov 2009)

Meinst du jetzt wirklich Simulatoren oder Emulatoren? Oder wie oder was? kA was ein Javasimulator für Siemenshandys sein soll, und warum man es in Eclipse einbinden sollte.


----------



## Grünspan (9. Nov 2009)

The_S hat gesagt.:


> Meinst du jetzt wirklich Simulatoren oder Emulatoren?



Das ist mir Schnuppe. Es muss eine Software sein, mit deren Hilfe man Java-Programme von Eclipse aus derart 
starten kann als würden Sie auf Siemens-Handys laufen.


----------



## The_S (9. Nov 2009)

Grünspan hat gesagt.:


> Das ist mir Schnuppe. Es muss eine Software sein, mit deren Hilfe man Java-Programme von Eclipse aus derart
> starten kann als würden Sie auf Siemens-Handys laufen.



Das sind aber unterschiedliche Sachen  . Deshalb musst du wissen, was du willst. Und du willst einen Emulator. Und warum muss es unbedingt Siemens sein? Der Standardemulator sollte es doch auch tun, oder?


----------



## Grünspan (9. Nov 2009)

> Und warum muss es unbedingt Siemens sein?



Weil das Programm auf einem Siemens-Handy läufen soll.;-)



> Der Standardemulator sollte es doch auch tun, oder?



Wenn das Programm dann auf Siemens-Handys läuft gerne. Wo finde ich einen? 
Ein SMTK schein es nicht mehr zu geben.


----------



## The_S (9. Nov 2009)

Hängt halt immer davon ab, auf welchen Siemens Handy es laufen soll. MIDP-Version, Auflösung, CLDC-Version, Support von irgendwelchen bestimmten Datentypen, irgendwelche Siemens spezifischen Libraries, ...?


----------



## Grünspan (9. Nov 2009)

@The_S: weisst Du wo man überhaupt welche herbekommt? Ich finde nämlich keine im Netz.


----------



## The_S (9. Nov 2009)

Was herbekommt? Emulatoren gibt es auf den Herstellerseiten (könnte bei Siemens schwer werden) oder  die Standard-Emulatoren von Sun mit dem WTK zusammen natürlich: Java ME Downloads


----------



## Silverboy (26. Nov 2009)

Ich habe nur Das Modell Samsung SGH-E950. Kennt da jemand Emulatoren zur Entwicklung von Java-Anwendungen?


----------



## The_S (26. Nov 2009)

Silverboy hat gesagt.:


> Ich habe nur Das Modell Samsung SGH-E950. Kennt da jemand Emulatoren zur Entwicklung von Java-Anwendungen?



Warum reicht der Standard-Emulator nicht?


----------

